# Sturmey Archer S-RK3 anyone use one of these or similar model?



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi All,
I have a Thorn Raven Catalyst frame which has Rohloff specific dropouts. I did have the Rohloff hub too but never liked it after trying it for 4k miles. Anyways that was a long time ago and the hub was sold and replaced with a Hone hub and rear mech for a 1x9 setup which did not require a mech hanger. I used this setup for many years with little issue replacing parts as needed. However the drivetrain has become very sloppy of late and all needs replacing (hub, mech, chain, cassette and rim, shifter is fine). Hone hubs are like hens teeth these days and i am mostly riding SS so thought I might try a simple IGH instead. Cost would be similar to hone replacement.

I was specifically looking at the SA S-RK3.



I would be using the hub for road riding 99% of the time with a few farm roads thrown in here and there. I'm thinking 36x17 giving 40", 55", 72" gearing with 26"x2" tyre (i don't ride fast anymore).
Are any of you guys using this or similar 3sp SA hub? are there any pitfalls or such to be aware of? Any best ways to maintain and lubricate the hub so as to be fit and forget mostly? Was going to use the barend shifter, are these up to scratch?
Really don't want to cludge together another deraileur fix this time and need at least one bike with a multiple gear option.
Any thoughts and/or opinions welcomed.
Kind Regards David


----------

